# Shotgun



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm Gonna get a shotgun but having a hard decision on choosing I'm thinking about a benelli super nova or a remmington 870 express shotgun what would you choose


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Through a couple up to your shoulder and see what fits you the best and points the most natural. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

As much of a Benellii (just bought an SBEII myself) fan as I am my friend just went through the same decision a few couple months ago. We went to get a feel for the two, Cabela's had a deal on Rem, but nonetheless the 870 in the opinion of each of us was far superior. For what it is worth, but that decision was made after doing just what Al said, felt smoother and somewhat lighter if I remember correctly, now see what you think.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok thanks Can't wait to hunt birds 14 days till dove


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

see if you can shoot both of them. I can't hit anything with the 870 and i have a buddy who can't hit anything with my beneli. so see if you can go break some clay first


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> see if you can shoot both of them. I can't hit anything with the 870 and i have a buddy who can't hit anything with my beneli. so see if you can go break some clay first


 Good point; took a half box of clays for me to get accustomed to the SBEII, much higher comb/rail compared to what I am used to.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't worry about the name or the features, just buy a gun that fits you. Try to find someone that has the gun you want and spend some time shooting it, this is by far the best way to pick a new gun.

I grew up shooting Browning Citoris, but when the came time to buy a duck gun I picked a nova because it felt good and was built to take the abuse that duck hunting often leads to.

I'm not sure what it is about the nova, but I just can't hit anything with it. I ended up selling it and getting a gold stalker after the first year.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Right now I'm leading towards the super nova it felt real good I couldn't hit anything with are old smith and wessen I only shot 2 doves and 2 ducks last year and went out a bunch of times.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Both of the choices you've listed are good, solid guns. I would do what others are saying and buy the one that fits you the best. It's like trying on shoes. You've got to be comfortable. It doesn't matter how nice one looks if it's a bad fit. 
I don't know much about the Nova, but I know that Field & Stream recently ranked the 870 as the 2nd best shotgun ever built. It was ranked so high because as the author stated, "The 870 is the gun that _works_. And if it ever doesn't work, it's the easiest gun to disassemble in the field for a quick cleaning." None of that matters if it doesn't fit you, though.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay I will got to my friends and try out his remmington


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sand, salt, weeds, gunk, goo, dog slobber, duck blood, ice, mud, rain, snow.... it just doesn't matter to the 870. The **** thing is pretty near impossible to make "not work" so if you're looking for a hard use gun, get one with a wooden stock.... that way it can be made to fit you. Composites are a little harder to modify. Oh... guess I should say I love my 870 and have pretty much put it through all the stuff I listed and it still works fantastic.... although just like me, its starting to show a little gray. 8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks an 870 sounds like a tough little gun


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Same could be said for the Nova.

Either is a great gun. Some like the 870 because it's time proven, a classic. Some like the Nova because it has some new technology/innovation.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

katorade said:


> Thanks an 870 sounds like a tough little gun


Most definitely. Had a buddy that had a Nova... he liked it too. I guess I'm kind of partial to my "normal" looking shotgun but one thing the Nova had that I liked was less weight. Where I walk a lot, sometimes the ol 870 gets a little heavy. I just gotta get the stock drilled for a swing stud and then it'll be game on. My pal Leaky has given me everything to do it... I just gotta get it done. Either way I think you'll be happy.... I haven't heard a whole lot of bad things about the Nova. Do they make anything in wood so you can cut it down if need be? Thats one thing I'd ask about when you check em all out... if it doesn't fit just right but you like everything else about it, what can you do to fix the fit?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I also put another BIG +1 in for the 870. I own both 870's and the Nova. I consider the 870 to be a better firearm for what I do with it. I shoot a 870 express magnum with the black synthetic stock and it does everything I would want it to do. my brother, on the other hand, shoots the Nova and he absolutely loves it. He makes some incredible shots with it, loves the feel and has never had a problem with it. thats actually what talked me into the Nova is his experience with his. I dont really like the feel of the nova when I'm shouldering it, and I cant hit anything with it.. which makes it next to worthless to me. but then again, I bet I havent put an entire box of shells through it, so I really havent given it much of a chance yet. anywho. I'd be more than happy to take you out shooting sometime and we can take both 870's, mossbergs, and the benelli's and we can see which one you prefer.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fit is everything. I have an 870 that was bought the day I was born (40+ years ago). They are a good reliable gun, but because it doesn't fit me right it beats the crap out of me every time I shoot it. I bought a Browning BPS 25 years ago, great fit shoots even better but started having jam issues. Bought a Nova and haven't looked back.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> Fit is everything. I have an 870 that was bought the day I was born (40+ years ago). *They are a good reliable gun, but because it doesn't fit me right it beats the crap out of me every time I shoot it.*


My only complaint about my 870.... its just a hair long and is a composite stock so I've been told I can't cut it down. If I could take maybe even half an inch off, I'd bet it would be the shiznit for a small built guy like me.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I just gotta get the stock drilled for a swing stud and then it'll be game on. My pal Leaky has given me everything to do it... I just gotta get it done.


I think you can just get a new cap for the magazine cylinder that has the eyelet in it, or you can probably drill it yourself and put one in, I think, seems easier than drilling the fore end especially on a pump IMHO. Use the one pictured on the right vs the stud style on the left


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, thats what I've got along with a sling... I just am not sure what size bit to use to drill into my stock. Too big and I've got a hole sucking up water, mud or whatever else into my stock. Too small and I am worried putting the screw stud in there might crack the composite or something.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> BRL1 said:
> 
> 
> > so I've been told I can't cut it down. If I could take maybe even half an inch off, I'd bet it would be the shiznit for a small built guy like me.


You can get it cute down.We had stacey auto cute down for here. Just take it down to Gallason on 200 south and go in there. they did stacey's and she is happy with it. You are not having much cute off so you will be fine. they cute more then a inch off of her's. It could have been more not much more though. Why you have it in there have them drill the hole for you to. it take about a week to get it done.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > BRL1 said:
> ...


Can they cut it down with it being a "composite" stock? I thought I'd heard somewhere that cutting the composite is a pain in the rump or something.... I liked Stacey's the one time I shot it just because the stock was so short and it was easy to whip it right up for a shot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get it cute down.We had stacey auto cute down for here. Just take it down to Gallason on 200 south and go in there. they did stacey's and she is happy with it. You are not having much cute off so you will be fine. they cute more then a inch off of her's. It could have been more not much more though. Why you have it in there have them drill the hole for you to. it take about a week to get it done.[/quote]

Can they cut it down with it being a "composite" stock? I thought I'd heard somewhere that cutting the composite is a pain in the rump or something.... I liked Stacey's the one time I shot it just because the stock was so short and it was easy to whip it right up for a shot.[/quote]

Yes they can it tricky. if they know what they are doing they can do it. I would not try to do it by your self. So take it to a gun smith and have them do it. You will just proubly have to buy a new pad for the back of it. otehr then that you should be good to go.Get it done befor the season and you will injoy killing some ducks and hope some geese.I think it cost us like 25 to 30 bucks to have it done.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 on the 870 cant beat'em for the price $$$


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Another +1 for the 870
I got the gun for my 12th b-day a loooong time ago and boy do I love that gun..... shoots straight and I have put it through everything including a total submersion down in Clear lake mud/water, field striped it wiped it dry and hunted fine rest of day. I got a Browning gold and it shoots alright but has some jamming probs in cold(Duck)weather. have a Gazzelle (Berretta knock off) and it shots nice, but first gun I always grab is 870, got a new one with composite stock 4 years ago and dont have to worry about rocks and water at all.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Another 870 guy here!


----------

